# Getting a spot on TV3 - AM program



## doberden (10 Aug 2007)

Hi All,

I've started a new company recently and sell a couple of cool home electronic products that TV3 AM program generally seem to have an interest in.  Does anybody have any good contacts that I could talk to or ideas about the best way of approaching them?

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2007)

Just phone them. They are always looking for items. 

brendan


----------



## Merrion (10 Aug 2007)

Contact page from tv3


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> Just phone them. They are always looking for items.


Yeah - they generally put any old rubbish on to fill the time.


----------



## BlueSpud (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - they generally put any old rubbish on to fill the time.


 
You must be an inspirational team leader Clubman.


----------



## wheels (10 Aug 2007)

All you need to do is phone them, but beware the team are incredibly lazy and will expect you to work around them. They may cancel your slot last minute and will expect you to come again whenever it suits. The highlight though will be the histrionics from one of the hosts who has no shame. You'd get more coverage and interest in an item from a radio show like Ray D'Arcy or Orla Barry etc.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> You must be an inspirational team leader Clubman.


Eh? I wasn't referring to the original poster's idea but rather the quality of morning _TV _programme content in general and _TV3's _in particular. The fact that they generally put cover all sorts of rubbish presumably means that one's chance of getting a slot about anything is increased?


----------



## doberden (21 Aug 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for your feedback.  I rang up and got a slot.  It's free press and if I get some sales out of it I'll be happy..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (21 Aug 2007)

doberden said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for your feedback.  I rang up and got a slot.  It's free press and if I get some sales out of it I'll be happy..



well done and best of luck with it, let us know when your on. That is if the mods don't mind.


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

be sure to include a photo of the item in your first email
(its television, they'll want to see the "look" of the item)


----------

